# Suggestions for a great Gel case for N7?



## semperandroid (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone found any great gel cases for their N7?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

semperandroid said:


> Anyone found any great gel cases for their N7?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


there are a couple tpu cases onnebay for around $7. I think I might try one until cruzerlite offers some. But I have not seen any gel cases.


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Cruzerlite said that they are in process of manufacturing cases for the Nexus 7. I hope they come out with a Rootzwiki case for it i would love a matching set for my Nexus 7 and Galaxy Nexus.

source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/224630225449910272


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hopefully customs doesn't stop these ones like the Gnex ones. Took over a month to get mine. Not the companies fault as I knew I wouldn't have them right away just unfortunate that our government doesn't know what its doing. All stopped cause they thought everything dealing with a gnex was banned.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

CruzerLite N7 cases will be ready very soon. They will be TPU material and be very similar to our current offerings for phones. As far as designs... well, we'll have to see. I wasn't involved with the design process, so I don't know which designs are being made.


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

Amzer makes a pretty decent N7 case too

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

